
Analyzing Millions of Postgres Query Plans - craigkerstiens
https://blog.heapanalytics.com/analyzing-performance-millions-sql-queries-one-special-snowflake/
======
davidgould
Can you share more details about the actual analysis once you have json plans
for all the queries?

